# Color negatives on BW MC paper?



## DocFrankenstein (Jun 28, 2005)

Is there a way to make a BW print using a color negative with MC paper?

Because different levels of magenta would probably screw up the contrast in different parts of the paper...

Do I really have to get graded paper if I want to print them?


----------



## ksmattfish (Jun 28, 2005)

Just try it.  I think it's trickier than printing from a BW neg, but it can be done.  Some negs will be more problematic than others.  My experience is that they tend to need a lot of added contrast, and that the grain is a lot more evident in BW than color.


----------

